# April 2008 Babies



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

Since I joined after they were born, here are pics of my April Pygmy babies

First the Triplets----Born 4/5/08---Max, Ruby, and Louise









A bit older---Louise, Max, and Ruby









Twins Born 4/15/08---Shaggy and Scooby-doo









Single Doe Born 4/15/08---Shooting Star









And some pictures that I like...
Ruby Relaxing in the Sun









Max, Ruby, and Shaggy Playing









Scooby Posing for his Registration Picture









And Their Favorite Pastime Lately...Stand on the fat Preggo doe cause she won't move.
Scooby on Symphony....on the right, Shooting Star and her momma Starlight


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the goats spot! your kids are adarable. i noticed you're from lynden. I live down on south whidbey. have family up in sedro woolley and lyman.
beth


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Welcome to GS! Your babies are adorable!


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

they all are so cute congratulations :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my Scooby doo is SO handsome!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to TGS!! Your goats are so cute!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww! I love pygmy babies!! Scooby is gonna be a heartbreaker and Ruby...I just love the caremels...Shooting Star is sooo pretty!!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Those are adorable kids...Scooby is pretty brave, climbing around on that doe! Congrats and welcome the TGS!


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I've enjoyed (and spent too much time) reading all the different topics and looking at all the cute pictures.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I enjoyed your pictures- they are so cute.


----------



## lilbird (Mar 30, 2008)

loved the pics!!! tooooo cute!!!! 
Jill


----------

